# food emergency in south lincs please HELP



## bigsky (Nov 21, 2007)

Ok after honeybrook not processing my order and now having to wait until next wednesday for my delivery im left DESPERATE for a couple of the biggest rats i can find for my bci.
Has anyone in or around spalding got a couple spare i could buy of off them xl,s would be ideal.
PLEEEEEAAAAAAAASSSSSSSSSSSEEEEEEEEE
im in holbeach so even if i have to go to boston i dont mind!!!

cheers
Lloyd


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

there is bound to be someone closer but if not we're in mansfield and have jumbo rats.

Saying that having her wait is not going to cause a problem at all unless she unhealthy etc.

don't panic, relax, it won't be bothering her 

I dunno what he keeps in stock but i'm sure JC exotics in lincoln would have some.

Mason


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

err.. yeah...

i've actually got a tank of 6 males who i can remove a couple from.. i think they are bigger than whats in my freezer at the mo.. they are freezer fodder anyway, or will be... i just like to keep a few males spare

how big is the bci ?

N


----------



## bigsky (Nov 21, 2007)

hes just over 8ft (pics in one of Luton Reptile Rescues posts), i know he,ll be ok and he,s perfectly healthy, just that i know hes hungry when he gets the arse ( which he has lol) .
I got him through dave and hes been on a strict feeding regime so i want to keep him on it for a couple more months.
Honeybrook have just been on the phone to me because theyve now realised that i payed for next day delivery but ive had to add 400 chicks to my order for them to garentee itll stay frozen ( huh its a bigger order than i place with livefoods which i have 50 chicks in with and comes in a manky cardboard box still frozen) thiers comes in a box inside a polybox!!!.

Wwatch this space we,ll see how this pans out.

Will have a load of chicks available when this turns up as i dont use them (daves having a some for his ferrets lol)
Ive pmd sharpman as hes only up the road just to ponce a few rats just incase.
Lloyd



(the rather rapid post was due to them mucking me about and having an insane morning trying to find a bloody job aarrrggghhhhh) cheers for the rapid responses guys


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

np..

will have some of those chicks off you if you have spare yes.. kara (my kestrel) says "yes please"

N


----------



## bigsky (Nov 21, 2007)

ok nerys no probs , think im going to have quite a few i cant remember if the guy said two boxes off 100 or two boxes of 200 will let you know.
I usualy put the few i get out for the pair of kestrels that come into my garden all the time or chuck them out the back and the marsh harriers take them.
I know i probably shouldnt but theyve destroyed the mice in my garden and have moved onto the huge amount of voles that live out there which i know arnt overly common these days.


----------



## Snakehips (Dec 21, 2006)

Lloyd, 
Have you tried Mill Lane Aviaries at Leverington or there is a shop in Boston near Sluice Bridge who normally has some.


----------



## bigsky (Nov 21, 2007)

whats the name of the shop in boston please mate i only want to pick up 2 xl rats just in case rest of the freezer is still stocked 

Probably a really stupid and obvious question but is mill lane aiveries actually on milllane of off the b1165 or near it?
Lloyd


----------



## Snakehips (Dec 21, 2006)

PM'd you: victory:


----------



## bigsky (Nov 21, 2007)

hahaha just done 3 counties trying to find milllane and did i find it 



NOPE lol found a mill lane but no aivary place??
Oh well had a fun blast round the lanes in my car for 2 hours :lol2:

Lloyd


----------



## burrow (Nov 5, 2007)

Try JC Exotics in Lincoln : 01522-537272


----------



## Snakehips (Dec 21, 2006)

pm'd you with idiot proof directions (i hope) believe me the place does exist, it took me two visits to find it though!


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

they got a webby too..

and a map..

http://www.multimap.com/maps/?title=Mill%20Lane%20Pet%20Centre&hloc=GB|PE135JP#t=l&map=52.66739,0.08871|15|4&loc=GB:52.66739:0.08871:15|PE135JP|PE13%205JP

Mill Lane Pet Centre - Contact Us

Mill Lane Pet Centre - Specialist Reptile, Bird, Fish and pet supplies

N


----------



## Snakehips (Dec 21, 2006)

Here is a link to multimap:

http://www.multimap.com/maps/?hloc=GB|leverington#t=l&map=52.67011,0.11514|14|4&loc=GB:52.68138:0.13677:14|leverington|Leverington, Wisbech, Cambridgeshire, England, PE13 5 

Mill Lane is the one opposite the road to Wisbech St Mary off the B1169.


----------



## Snakehips (Dec 21, 2006)

Well done Nerys, beat me to it!


----------



## Moshpitviper (Oct 21, 2005)

bigsky said:


> hahaha just done 3 counties trying to find milllane and did i find it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lloyd you need a Dave Dave.... its like a tom tom but handsome, witty and dashing.


----------



## bigsky (Nov 21, 2007)

Dave Dave sat navs are rubbish how many rescues have taken all day because of gettin seriously lost

Cheers for the link guys I WILL FIND IT I WILL I WILL lol


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

Snakehips said:


> Well done Nerys, beat me to it!


is it any good? worth going to look or not?

N


----------



## bigsky (Nov 21, 2007)

Ah you see theres anther road before there called milllane in twydd something or other nothing down it, probably drove past it a few times covered just about every road around there lol

Tommorow afternoon i WILL find it not using the Dave Dave though


----------



## lockhouse (Aug 31, 2006)

Yer try Jim at JC Exotics in Lincoln he will have some and can deliver to you direct. JC Exotics - Home


----------



## Snakehips (Dec 21, 2006)

Nerys said:


> is it any good? worth going to look or not?
> 
> N


Well thats prehaps not for me to say on here, but all i will say is that i think the website makes it look better than it is.........

I am sure Lloyd will comment when he eventually gets there.


----------



## bigsky (Nov 21, 2007)

If it sucks i will comment and if it doesnt i will comment but my experience of the average little place is that it will. lol


----------



## Snakehips (Dec 21, 2006)

Try and get some piccies of the Burm and Boa they have (you will see which ones I mean) then post them up here for peoples opinions. You should be ok as there has never been anyone in the Rep House when I have been there.


----------



## bigsky (Nov 21, 2007)

doh came past it just looked at the map, bewarned guys the map on thier site isnt the same as the map in the other psoted link theres about 4 mill lanes!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## CTO-Reptiles (Nov 7, 2006)

baytree got a big order in the other day so they might have some in,


----------



## bigsky (Nov 21, 2007)

i outright refuse to use gaytree they suck bum.
Whoop whoop honeybrook orders turned up and they didnt charge me shipping as they mucked me about whoo hooooo!!!!!! freezer is now full!!
Chicks to get shot off now, 1oo for dave,100 for my friends as they keep owls and rest for nerys, im not here as of tonight though nerys goin weekend shopping with dave :mf_dribble:

Lloyd


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

heya

am in dorset at the moment, going up friday night via all sorts of places. (gremlins) saturday i have a manic day all over the place.. sunday got someone coming to pick up something..

errr.. 

N


----------



## Moshpitviper (Oct 21, 2005)

Nerys said:


> heya
> 
> am in dorset at the moment, going up friday night via all sorts of places. (gremlins) saturday i have a manic day all over the place.. sunday got someone coming to pick up something..
> 
> ...


He can bring em here if your swinging by bedfordshire?


----------



## bigsky (Nov 21, 2007)

Good plan boss, nerys yo got pm well you havent but you will have in a minuite


----------

